# Masterbuilt 560



## WitnessTheFew (Jun 6, 2020)

I am a newbie, both to the charcoal game and the smoking game so please excuse my stupid questions, if they are in here.

Propane was boring. I picked up a masterbuilt 560 because the reviews were good and I like gadgets. That being said, I am having a dickens of a time getting this thing lit.

My first assumption is that the lumps in the lump charcoal I got are too big, they’re basically branches. I put Fogo premium hardwood lump in it, and it seems to get going, albeit slowly, and then it stops and the temp drops. It is definitely not the fan or any components.

I have seen a few posts about different brands to pick from but wanted to, hopefully get some tips and tricks whilst I am trying to figure out what kind of charcoal works best.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 6, 2020)

What are you using to light it?  I use 3 squares of Rutland fire starter.  Let it burn for 3-5 minutes then the fan takes over.


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 6, 2020)

I put a couple of sticks of fatwood in the wire rack under the charcoal and nuke the fatwood with a propane torch.  Takes a good hot little fire to start the charcoal quickly.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jun 7, 2020)

Damp paper  towel ( half piece ) with cooking oil work great for me


----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## WitnessTheFew (Jun 7, 2020)

ross77 said:


> What are you using to light it?  I use 3 squares of Rutland fire starter.  Let it burn for 3-5 minutes then the fan takes over.



I was using a fatwood and a little lighter, might need to pick up one of those propane torches and then let it burn a little longer before I start the fan. It also seems to go out. Last night was the first night I had tried to fire it up, and it got to 300 and then stopped climbing, I was trying to season it. 

Maybe I need different charcoal?


----------



## Aledavidov (Jun 7, 2020)

WitnessTheFew said:


> I was using a fatwood and a little lighter, might need to pick up one of those propane torches and then let it burn a little longer before I start the fan. It also seems to go out. Last night was the first night I had tried to fire it up, and it got to 300 and then stopped climbing, I was trying to season it.
> 
> Maybe I need different charcoal?


When I start fire I wait 1-2 minutes and shot all leads , working for me


----------



## WitnessTheFew (Jun 7, 2020)

I picked up some b&b lump this morning. Smaller lumps. They burn more efficiently. The stuff I had was far too big. I started it up with the new stuff and it heats like I was expecting.

I appreciate the feedback. I got a propane torch too. Easier to start the starters.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 8, 2020)

Fogo is one of the best lump charcoals money can buy.
Unless you left an open bag outside where it soaked up moisture from the atmosphere you can't blame the charcoal.
I find lighting the starter with both slider plates removed and both top and bottom doors open works best.
Let it smoke for 5 minutes and then plug in the controller and set your temp, close both doors and bingo.


----------



## WitnessTheFew (Jun 8, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Fogo is one of the best lump charcoals money can buy.
> Unless you left an open bag outside where it soaked up moisture from the atmosphere you can't blame the charcoal.
> I find lighting the starter with both slider plates removed and both top and bottom doors open works best.
> Let it smoke for 5 minutes and then plug in the controller and set your temp, close both doors and bingo.



It wasn’t the charcoal itself so much as the size of the lumps. They were too big, got stuck in the chute and didn’t let it feed. I changed up the charcoal and the lumps were much smaller and the grill performed flawlessly.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aledavidov said:


> When I start fire I wait 1-2 minutes and shot all leads , working for me



Typically, when the temps don't rise anymore and actually start dropping, you don't have enough charcoal in the hopper


----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 9, 2020)

i have not used lump yet. Is there a reason to use it over a quality briq like R.O.?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 9, 2020)

worldbfreebase said:


> i have not used lump yet. Is there a reason to use it over a quality briq like R.O.?



Royal Oak? I wasn't aware that stuff was quality. All I ever got of a bag of that stuff was small chunks that burned too quickly and sometimes a piece of metal or a rock


----------



## Will Squared (Jun 9, 2020)

Pulled a Pork Ribs out of the freezer...
Planned to do a 3-2-1 on it but it was done by the end of the 2 hrs.
Cooked @ 200' then 220', apple chunk, Kinders Buttery Steakhouse rub, mild Chipotle BBQ sauce.
OMG it was soooo good !
Wife made asparagus, toasted pecan, celery side dish.

I LOVE my 560 !


----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 10, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Royal Oak? I wasn't aware that stuff was quality. All I ever got of a bag of that stuff was small chunks that burned too quickly and sometimes a piece of metal or a rock








						Kingsford Briquettes vs. Royal Oak Ridge Briquettes: Burn Temperature, Time, and Ash Comparison
					

It's that time of year just before Memorial Day when "bulk" charcoal goes on and off sale, with deep discounts, up to 50%.  July 4th will be the next opportunity, then Labor Day.  After Labor Day you can often find "clearance" sales that are unbelievable as stores empty their summer stock to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## ross77 (Jun 10, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Royal Oak? I wasn't aware that stuff was quality. All I ever got of a bag of that stuff was small chunks that burned too quickly and sometimes a piece of metal or a rock



Are we talking RO lump or briquets?  I've burned through several bags of RO Classic briquets without issue.   Their lump is another story.


----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 10, 2020)

Briq's


----------



## chapper (Jun 14, 2020)

My two cents - I've been using Royal Oak Tumbleweed Fire Starter I bought from wally world to start. Light with a match, let burn for a few minutes and I'm ready to go....  I was using Royal Oak at first but the briquettes were too small and I noticed a lot fell through the grate during the cook.  I switched to Kingsford, it seems like they start quicker and not as many fall through the grate.  I'm planning on modifying the grate so not as many briquettes fall through.  As others have posted, weaving a wire should help.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 14, 2020)

Just don't add too much wire as you want to avoid ash buildup.  You also need some coals to fall through to ignite the wood chunks.


----------



## chapper (Jun 14, 2020)

ross77 said:


> Just don't add too much wire as you want to avoid ash buildup.  You also need some coals to fall through to ignite the wood chunks.



True - didn't think of that.....


----------



## Will Squared (Jun 14, 2020)

chapper said:


> As others have posted, weaving a wire should help.



I just used two 1/4" SS rods. That was enough.


----------



## Cartman197 (Jun 21, 2020)

I light a cube, close the ash door, keep the fill door open, put something on the top button to start the fan and let it go for a few minutes to get the burn going quicker. Haven't had an issue yet. I use a piece of 2" welded wire fencing cut to size to keep the charcoal from falling through. I've also heard of cutting an old  grill grate to size.


----------

